# My New Fog Chiller



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I made this fog chiller out of some insulation foam, a box, pvc pipe, and chicken wire. It was just a collection of stuff I had laying around.

Here are some pictures of how its set up and how it works _without_ ice:


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is how it works _with _ice(22 pounds):


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, really nice ground hugging fog!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Real nice! Love the look of the box and how nicely it exits onto the ground...nice and flat.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I love it! The only problem is, which I'm sure is the problem with all fog, is the slightest breeze and it lifts up and disperses... :/
But it works perfect without wind, and I think the ice was the most expensive part of this whole chiller!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic "budget build" Great use of up-cycling old stuff


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the box?


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Moon Dog said:


> What are the dimensions of the box?


20x15x15


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay, I never understood how these work. I know the fog goes straight up and hits the ceiling of the box, but then what are those other pipes for? And how does the fog end up leaving the box if it's not really being directed to the exit? :/ I don't get it


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, the fog is directed upwards, above the ice. And then it filters through the ice as it cools. The other pipes are there simply to support the wire basket that holds the ice. The holes are so the fog can flow easily and doesn't get trapped. The fog eventually gets forced out of the box due to the volume of it in the box.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

i like using icepacks because they dont melt they leak a little and thats only because condensation and whatnot they also refreeze so you dont have to keep using water


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks kinda familiar... Great Job


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> That looks kinda familiar... Great Job


haha yeah, I edited my original post tipping my hat to your design, but I guess it didn't save... I had almost all the materials and it just fell into place  Thank you for the great idea!


----------

